# It's so hard....



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

...to get good tech support! *LOL*


----------



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

*Mr Tough Stuff*

Simon Shows NO fear of the cat.. I know he grew up in a pet shop & is used to smelling cats, but I wish he would be a LITTLE wary.. the cat is unpredictable!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Remove the cat from the room?

Or you can spend the rest of the weekend Googling cat behavior.

Prozac? Lol. It's hard to worry when you can't feel anything.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

My cats like to chase the mouse on my monitor, the letters I'm typing, videos, screen savers.........


----------



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, I think I will have to have separate Porch time... he's too bold!


----------



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

Simon was dragging out CDs and now the redial button on my phone has bite marks in it!


----------



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

Would you believe it?? I had the cat in the house so we could hang on the porch, Simon made a mess & there's nothing outside he can get hurt on(it's a screened in porch) So I went in for a split second to wash my hands. The cat darted outside, I shrieked, scared the neighbors, and before I could intervene, jumped on the table where Simon was, but Simon scared him off ! I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Simons_mom said:


> Would you believe it?? I had the cat in the house so we could hang on the porch, Simon made a mess & there's nothing outside he can get hurt on(it's a screened in porch) So I went in for a split second to wash my hands. The cat darted outside, I shrieked, scared the neighbors, and before I could intervene, jumped on the table where Simon was, but Simon scared him off ! I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it!


Hahaha. Honestly it's not too surprising. I've seen cats snuggle and eat with rats. Rats just have such a nasty bite that nothing wants to mess with them.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

My Hartley took a good chunk out of my cats nose without a seconds hesitation. Twice! My cat used to cuddle and even play and groom my last rat, so I'm assuming that he thought more rats meant more friends. Not the case with these boys! But it is good to keep them separate, just in case something gets out of hand.


----------

